# NXS RTA by SectorOneVapors



## NielJoubert (28/6/17)

Hi everyone

I was recently looking for an RTA and ended up ordering one off GearBest (Eleaf Oppo), but I became impatient and searched for one locally. I ended up getting the NXS RTA, which in my eyes tick all my boxes. Not sure if anyone else has seen/used this RTA before, so here's a quick summary.







It has a few oddities like the steel sleeve (with slots to see the juice level) to protect the glass and a fugly yellowish Delrin/Ulterm drip tip that screws on top of the top air fill port. This can luckily be replaced by the stainless steel cap and use your own drip tip.

- All 304 Stainless Steel construction
- 22mm diameter that turns into 23.5mm if you use the sleeve.
- 3ml tank, but I think it's closer to 2ml (could be my shitty wicking), this is great for me as I get bored with juices quickly.
- Build deck that accommodates a single or dual coil quite easily. It is based off their AX1 RDA deck which was a colab with Vicious Ant. (So must be legit, right? )

The deck





Photo was taken from a site that did a nice photo shoot of the RTA -> Gallery

The only gripe for me so far is that it leaks a bit if you don't tighten the top cap all the way and then adjust the airflow wheel at the bottom.

Wiring and wicking it was a dream, although I made fairly plain SS316 26ga, 6 wrap dual coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (28/6/17)

NielJoubert said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I was recently looking for an RTA and ended up ordering one off GearBest (Eleaf Oppo), but I became impatient and searched for one locally. I ended up getting the NXS RTA, which in my eyes tick all my boxes. Not sure if anyone else has seen/used this RTA before, so here's a quick summary.
> 
> ...


Looks very nice,I like the deck.How's she taste?p.s. while on Gear best check out the Sherman clone,its amazing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

